# WSP Lemon Verbena



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I just made a yellow and white funnel swirl with WSP lemon and verbena .I love the scent , very well behaved .


----------



## cambree (Aug 2, 2009)

*Nice*

That sounds nice & pretty.    

Did you use lemon verbena FO?  

I made soap last night, I used lemon EO and my soap mixture curdled!  My 2nd lesson in soapmaking.... 

Citrus EO not recommended!   :x


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats nice to know, just got a shipment the other day from The Scent Works lemon verbena was one of them. It doesn't impress me OOB. My mom wants a lemon verbena soap so if this one doesn't smell better in soap will try WSP.

This is my first time buying from the scent works, scent review board rated all the ones I got very well. Do some FO's smell better in soap than OOB?

Thanks!


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 2, 2009)

Never judge a scent OOB; it can smell divine that way, but stink in soap. Or the other way around


----------



## heyjude (Aug 2, 2009)

So..........where's the picture?    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Just waiting for my camera to charge .


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

nickjuly said:
			
		

> Thats nice to know, just got a shipment the other day from The Scent Works lemon verbena was one of them. It doesn't impress me OOB. My mom wants a lemon verbena soap so if this one doesn't smell better in soap will try WSP.
> 
> This is my first time buying from the scent works, scent review board rated all the ones I got very well. Do some FO's smell better in soap than OOB?
> 
> Thanks!



If it smells anything close to wsp I gaurantee your Mom will love it . I totally agree it does not smell to good OOB.

Kitn


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Am hoping to soap it Tuesday since our heat pump was fixed. And always look forward to your pics makes me want to soap everyday!


----------



## LJA (Aug 2, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I just made a yellow and white funnel swirl with WSP lemon and verbena .I love the scent , very well behaved .



That's the one I use too.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

My hubby is going to wear the  lemon verbena soap out , he keeps grabbing bars and sniffing deeply  .I will not say a word though cause he is making me a 2lb mold and a "Milla" cutter .  :wink:


----------



## Milla (Aug 3, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> My hubby is going to wear the  lemon verbena soap out , he keeps grabbing bars and sniffing deeply  .I will not say a word though cause he is making me a 2lb mold and a "Milla" cutter .  :wink:



  He can sniff whatever he wants, right?!  The "Milla" cutter comment made my day!


----------



## kittywings (Aug 11, 2009)

I've used Lemon EO in a bunch of soaps so far and haven't had any issues... I'm not sure if it's faded though because it's in storage with all my other stuff and my nose dies in there.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 17, 2009)

what is WSP?


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 17, 2009)

Wholesale Supplies Plus, a wonderful supply site
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## cambree (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a little update:  My handmade soap made with lemon EO (and ginger root powder) came out fine.  But can't barely smell the citrus.  It is a nice soft bar.


----------

